# Rybelsus (semaglutide) now available in tablet form in UK



## Amity Island (Sep 2, 2020)

Novo Nordisk has announced that Rybelsus® (semaglutide tablets), the world’s first and only oral GLP1-RA treatment for type 2 diabetes (T2D), is now available in the UK. After 15 years of research and innovation and investment from Novo Nordisk of approximately £1.8 million in clinical R&D, this new GLP-1 RA treatment can help people with T2D achieve their target blood sugar, with the additional benefit of weight loss, with a convenient once-daily tablet. 









						Novo Nordisk announces new oral treatment for type 2 diabetes - Pf Media
					

Novo Nordisk announces that Rybelsus® (semaglutide tablets), the world’s first and only oral GLP1-RA treatment for type 2 diabetes is available in the UK.




					pharmafield.co.uk
				









						Type 2 Diabetes Medicine | RYBELSUS® (semaglutide) tablets 7 mg or 14 mg
					

RYBELSUS® (semaglutide) is a prescription medicine used along with diet and exercise to improve blood sugar in adults with type 2 diabetes. Read Important Safety Information.



					www.rybelsus.com


----------

